# ما الفرق بين الطريق والشارع



## الماء (31 مايو 2008)

سؤال لاهل الاختصاص ماالفرق بين مسمى الطريق والشارع متى نطلق كلمة طريق او شارع:31:


----------



## مهندسه نرمين (31 مايو 2008)

من وجهة نظرى
الطريق هو المساحه المخصصه للسير او سير العربات اى مساحة الرصف
اما مصطلح الشارع فهو يطلق على المنطقه كاملة شامله الطريق والانشاءات من مبانى وخدمات


----------



## وليد شكرى الطحان (31 مايو 2008)

الشارع : وهو شارع رئيسى به جميع الخمات من اضائه وسفلته وخطوط هاتف ......الخ اما الطريق :وهو درب للسير ولايوجد يه اى خدمات وهو ترابى وغير منتظم ويوجد به عوائق الانخفاضات والارتفاعات


----------



## علي الدبس (7 يوليو 2011)

ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزي لاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا


----------



## unknownegypt (7 يوليو 2011)

اي شارع ممكن نقول عليه طريق بس مش اي طريق نقدر نقول عليه شارع 
يعني مثلا كل الطرق الشريانية الرئيسية ممكن تسمى شوارع وايضا التجمعية والمحليه كلها شوارع
لكن الطرق الحره فقط منقدرش نقول عليها شوارع 
وكلا الشوارع والطرق اسفلت والعربيات بتمشي فيها انما الفرق مثلا لو اخدنا على سبيل المثال الطرق الحره هنلاقي ان المرور فيها حر في المسار السريع وكل تقاطعتها مستويات منفصله ومفيش عليها اي اشارات ضوئيه ومفهاش ارصفة للمشاه 
خلاصه الموضوع عشان محدش يتوه ان في معاييير بتصنف امتى اقول دا شارع وامتى اقول طريق 
انما الاتنين اسفلت فيهم حركه سير 
بالنسبة للمهندس اللي قال مفهوش خدمات دا كلام مش مظبوط والدليل عندك مثلا طريق الرياض مكه دا طريق سريع وكله خدمات 
طريق القصيم -الرياض دا طريق سريع وعليه خدمات 
فرجاء التأكد من المعلومه عشان الناس ميحصلش عندها تضارب 
والله اعلى واعلم ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (7 يوليو 2011)

اتفق مع الراي السابق لان حسب معلوماتي هوان الشارع يكون ضمن المدينة اما الطريق فهو كل ماكان خارج المدينة اي ممكن ان يكون يربط بين مدينة واخرى او منطقة واخرى وان كل شارع طريق لكن غير ممكن ان يكون الطريق شارع وهذا مالدي من معلومة ..اسألكم الدعاء


----------



## ا.د.م (31 يوليو 2011)

بما ان الموضوع مطروح من 2008 ومن منظور هندسة مرور: يصنف الطريق أو الشارع وفق معادلات هندسية ترتكز في الاساس علي:
1- عدد المسارات والحارات Channels &lanes
2- متوسط الحجوم لمدة 24 ساعة ADT
3- توزيع النشاطات activities along 2sides

اما بالنسبة لتمركز او تواجد خدمات هو ليس بالسمة التي تحكم تصنيف الطريق أو الشارع، المخطط planner هو من يحول هذه الفعاليات من حين الي اخر وحسب (الخطة، تحسين اساليب النقل- نمو سكاني- رؤية مستقبيلة لمجتمع حضري).

علي سبيل المثال لست الحصر طريق مكة -جدة القديم حسب عدد المركبات التي تمر خلال 24 ساعة لا يعتبر طريق سريع وانما Interstate Road - عموما الطرق بالسعودية معظمها تقع في مستوي خدمة F ونأمل ان ترتفع هذه القيمة حتي تصير علي الاقل B.

اخي/اختي الماء الموضوع كبير جدا من أن نفرق بين هذا طريق وهذا شارع (سؤالي لماذا يصمم الشارع الشارع العربي علي المواصفات العالمية ويستخدم بطريقة دعنا نطلق عليها عربية)... نرجو من الجميع تعريف الطريق ليس بعدد المركبات والمسارات أو الحارات وانما بإحترام تلك اللوحات التي توضع علي جانبيه. ذلكم خير تمييز ما بين هو طريق وشارع 

شكري وامتناني لكم ومعذره ان وردت إساءة

Junior Traffic Engineering Technician


----------



## eng.thualfiqar (31 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع بكل بساطة ان الشارع يمثل الطرق الشريانية داخل المدينة اما الطريق فهو مايؤدي للنقل من مدينة لاخرى


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (20 يوليو 2012)

بكل بساطة الشارع يكون معبد والطريق غير معبد


----------



## mudamin (20 يوليو 2012)

eng.thualfiqar قال:


> الموضوع بكل بساطة ان الشارع يمثل الطرق الشريانية داخل المدينة اما الطريق فهو مايؤدي للنقل من مدينة لاخرى



التحية وبعد
نعم اخواني الشوارع هي المساحات العامة المستخدمة للتنقل وللخدمات العامة ضمن المجمعات السكانية ولا ينطبق عليها مفهوم السفر ولا مفهوم تكنولوجيا الحسابات الرياضية الخاصة بالسرعات ومظهرها يتبع تقدم المجتمع 
فمنها البداثي مثل الممرات بين اكواخ القبائل البدائية و منها ما هو مثل شارع الشانزيليزية بباريس.
اما الطرق هي دروب السفر بين المجمعات السكانية كطريق زبيدة التاريخي بين بغداد و مكة و طريق الحرير بين الصين و دمشق و الحديث منها مثل طريق جدة مكة

تحياتي للجميع


----------

